# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Bύθιση φορτηγού πλοίου ανοικτά της Νότιας Κορέας

## mastrokostas

Δυστηχως η μερα ξεκινα με ατυχημα !
http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...notias-koreas/

----------


## SteliosK

Ας ελπίσουμε να βρεθούν και τα 11 μέλη του πληρώματος.

Παρακάτω μπορούμε να δούμε βίντεο από τη διάσωση




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...s-missing.html

----------

